# Windshield Wipers



## yuandrew (Oct 15, 2005)

What kind of windshield wipers would you members recommend or use?

I took our Corolla in for a brake job and oil change Monday and my mechanic told me that the wipers needed replaceing (he pointed out to me that one of the blades had snapped).

I just bought some Bosch Microedge Excels; haven't put them on yet but I heard they are good.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 15, 2005)

I posted the same thread about a year ago and the Bosch's got several good recommendations but I found the longevity was not very good.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 15, 2005)

We've used Bosch in the past, and didn't find them all that excellent after they'd been on only a short amount of time. Switched to cheap Amco? a year ago for the 2 older cars and they've worked just fine. Sure you have to replace them every 6 months, but they're pretty good up until then.

Use Saab OEM blades on the Saab. They're about $20 a set online (Including headlight washer blades) and last at least a year before they start to get bad. I think they're Valeo.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 15, 2005)

I think wipers would be considered a 'gadget'.


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 15, 2005)

My wipers wear out quickly due to pitted glass. 

I have tried Bosch, Triple-edge, Trico, Anco, etc.

I just stick with the Anco's. They seem to wipe well for a while, and are a reasonable cost. I replace them once or twice a year.

Bob


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 15, 2005)

sillicon wipers

Surf the net for them, they outperform any rubber ones and last much longer


----------



## yuandrew (Oct 15, 2005)

Installed them this morning, did the "garden hose" and windshield sprayer test. Works great.

I did find out I have a bad windshield sprayer that is aimed so poorly, it shoots over the car missing the windshield and delivers a surprising ammount of water to anyone behind the car. I'll have to fix that soon or I could use it as a tailgater repellant :naughty: 

I don't think I'll have to use them a lot, remember it dosen't rain often in California.


----------



## Lightmeup (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, those silicon blades are sweet. They last for years and work great.


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 16, 2005)

Might be of some interest to you guys here..

(Removed hot linked pic...)


----------



## James S (Oct 16, 2005)

if you dont like changing them get the silicone ones. If you dont care about changing them then buy cheap ones and rain-x your windshield. I am a HUGE rain-x fan. You still have to change the cheap wipers every 6 months, but they actually work then  I'm up for new wipers myself and think I'll pick up the silicon ones AND re-rain-x the windshield. I should be able to dodge individual raindrops...


----------



## cheapo (Oct 16, 2005)

I went to autozone and got some great ones.... they're called ANCO... cheaper than Bosch, and they work like a charm. Not to mention, they look good. No water lines what so ever.

-David


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a big Rain-X fan too. Many times when it's raining I don't even have to use my wipers at all, especially when it's raining really hard. But before I used Rain-X, I never had to change my wiper blades twice a year. I've used mainly Anco blades, and at most have changed them once a year, sometimes less often than that.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 16, 2005)

Currently I also have Anco Windshield Wiper Blades, and overall they suit my needs well.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 16, 2005)

Handy tip, rain-X also makes it easier to get ice of your windows. If it has been applied fairly recently (say within a couple of weeks) I've had an entire windshield worth of ice just break loose and slide off in one big hunk!


----------



## yuandrew (Oct 17, 2005)

Funny, it started raining today. Ok, it's a coincidence but we need the rain. Of course, if it rains in the winter around this time, it means we get snow in the mountains


----------



## geepondy (Apr 18, 2007)

Just curious if anybody has tried the Rain-X brand "Latitude" windshield wipers. I've seen them advertised quite a bit lately. Of course they claim to be superior to the competition, in this case amongst other things, by having a "contoured" design..


----------



## Wyeast (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a handy trick. If you have silicone wiper blades, eventually enough of the silicone impregnates itself onto your windshield that it _acts_ like it has Rain-X on it. Pretty sweet. 

And yeah, count my vote for silicones. Whether Triple-Edge or PIAAs, lasts a long time and doesn't give you the chatters every few months. Well worth it.


----------



## bfg9000 (Apr 19, 2007)

I use cheap Anco refills because I care about wipe _quality_ from living in a seriously rainy climate next to a rainforest. Nothing beats frequent replacements with conventional rubber refills.

If you are too lazy to change them and care only about _durability_ in the California sun then silicone wipers may work fine for you, but be aware that silicone wipers like the Tripledge were the only ones tested by Consumer Reports to _actually work worse even when new than the old used wipers_ that came on their test vehicles' windshields. The lifetime warranties are pure BS too because the shipping and handling fees cost more than the wipers are worth.

The Rain-X Latitude blades are a copy of the Bosch Icon, Michelin Optimum and Valeo 900 (the original). These stylish low-profile "all season" type blades can indeed replace winter (snow) blades but don't seem to follow highly curved windshields as well as conventional ones. And no refills can fit in those--you have to chuck the blades each time.


----------



## Wyeast (Apr 19, 2007)

Huh, even TripleEdge doesn't seem to be worse than used blades for me, and I get plenty of rain in Orygone.  But of course YMMV.


----------



## coontai (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone used the new Trico NeoForm? I have had good luck with the regular Tricos with teflon.


----------



## cy (Apr 19, 2007)

this will sound really hokey, but I've been using the same pair of triple edge wiper blades on my landcruiser for10+ years. got em at walmart. 

same one's you saw advertised on late night TV. one of the few things that worked as advertised. that is besides that set it and forget it rotisserie


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2007)

Aftermarket wiper blades just don't seem to last long or they don't work well. I buy the expensive wipers at the dealership. They give two solid years before they start to wear out.

Here's a trick: Save your old blades and put them on in the summer when it doesn't rain. This saves your good blades when the sun would otherwise bake them to the windshield.


----------



## rycen (Apr 19, 2007)

If you like rain X try a product called aquapel by PPG and you will never use rain X again.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 19, 2007)

My tip ............clean the blades !


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 19, 2007)

TripleEdge Silicon user here and much better than an old blade. These are the first blades to last a New England winter, Fall and into a icey spring.

I do know what you mean that they are not 100% as good at wiping as a rubber set but.. I'll take 80% given how tough they are 



Wyeast said:


> Huh, even TripleEdge doesn't seem to be worse than used blades for me, and I get plenty of rain in Orygone.  But of course YMMV.


----------



## ryball (Apr 19, 2007)

PIAA silicone wiper blades. You run them dry on the winshield for 10 minutes and it deposits a silicone film that is 10x as good as rain-x.

http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/wipers_all.jsp


----------



## bfg9000 (Apr 19, 2007)

I do use silicone blades too, but only for vehicles that are rarely if ever driven and parked outside. They may not wipe as clean but are sure better than nothing, which is what you'd be left with after the natural rubber ones stick and tear off due to years of neglect.






But for a daily driver I use Anco's cheapest '31' blades / '11' refills (the top-rated aftermarket model according to Consumer Reports). The Chrysler and Toyota dealership ones were actually rated higher, but at those prices I'd rather change the cheap ones more frequently. I guess that's also why I don't use those bracketless "blade" style ones either--because they're nonrefillable and $40 every 4-6 months seems like a needless expensive.


----------



## WNG (Apr 19, 2007)

I currently use Bosch Icon wipers. I wanted to try a low-profile blade. Every other design would lift off my windshield during high speed 80+mph highway driving.
These did as advertised. Performed very well, lasted through difficult winter, but the rubber lasted no longer than other blades. About a year. They streak now.
Sucks that one must toss out the whole blade. $50/pr. OUCH.
But IMHO, they turned out to be the best blades I've ever used.

I found Trico brand OEM style blades to last the longest.
ANCO standard and their Aerovantage rubber wore out too quick.
Tridon rubber lasted, but the frames wore out at the arm attachment.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 19, 2007)

If you like the idea of RainX but not crazy about application, they make an additive for your washer fluid that applies the product with each squirt. Works quite well.


----------



## stockae92 (Apr 19, 2007)

good thread, i am just about to change the wipper blades of my car


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 19, 2007)

I've used just about everything from silicone wipers to double wipers to the whole range of rubber wipers. I use cheap Anco refills on everything now. The trick is to replace them often enough, which may be 4 or more times per year. $7 for refills and three minutes tinkering, no big deal at all.

:buddies:


----------



## Argent60 (Apr 19, 2007)

Personally, I'm a huge fan of the silicone blades. Of those, my two favorite brands are PIAA and Silblade. Smooth, no streaks, and are silent in operation. Be careful, they'll spoil you.  Now I can't use the cheap ones anymore. :shakehead


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 19, 2007)

yuandrew said:


> * I did find out I have a bad windshield sprayer that is aimed so poorly, it shoots over the car missing the windshield and delivers a surprising ammount of water to anyone behind the car.* I'll have to fix that soon or I could use it as a tailgater repellant :naughty:


Great thread. I just had my windshield changed today, (stone, I mean ROCK damage) and the guy told be they recommend changing the wiper blades on new windshields. They needed changing anyway. I have used Bosch for yrs now but not apposed to trying something else. 

The above quote gave me an idea. If I can figure out a way to adjust my WS squirters so they shoot over the car, I'll do it just so I can spray tailgaters. :laughing: I hate 'em! 

I'm a big fan of Rain-X also. My wipers usually last 2 yrs or more cause 90% of the time I only use intermittent. I'm gonna have to check out some of the Rain-X alternatives here. Thanks!


----------



## chiphead (Apr 22, 2007)

Rain-X!

chiphead


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Another important consideration is the amount of tension the wiper arm has to push
the blade onto the glass. When they get weak no blade will wipe very well. 1 LB of
pressure for every inch of blade length. Replaced mine and it worked wonders. I used
a fish scale to check mine.


----------



## MacTech (Apr 22, 2007)

For durability, i've had great luck with the Tripledge blades, but they seem to lose their new performance quickly and get streaky

right now, i'm trying a set of those Michelin aero-curved blades (no pressure points, the blade frame itself is arced to fit the windshield better), as it stands, it's too early to get an idea of their overall performance, as all wiper blades work great when new, but so far, i've been pleased


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 22, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Another important consideration is the amount of tension the wiper arm has to push
> the blade onto the glass. When they get weak no blade will wipe very well. 1 LB of
> pressure for every inch of blade length. Replaced mine and it worked wonders. I used
> a *fish scale* to check mine.


 
Interesting. Did you clean the smelly fish slime off the scale first???? 



WNG said:


> I currently use Bosch Icon wipers. I wanted to try a low-profile blade. Every other design would lift off my windshield during high speed 80+mph highway driving.
> These did as advertised. Performed very well, lasted through difficult winter, but the rubber lasted no longer than other blades. About a year. They streak now.
> Sucks that one must toss out the whole blade. $50/pr. OUCH.
> But IMHO, they turned out to be the best blades I've ever used.
> ...



A little off topic: Are you driving 80mph in the rain?


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just happened to have one around but any scale with a hook will do. No fish scales
to clean off. No 80 mph either.


----------



## ryball (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, a note on the PIAA silicone wipers - I am going on year 3 of the same blades. They work as good as new. After you run them dry to deposit the film on the windshield, rain just beads off. Like I said, 10x better than rain-x. I seriously could not recommend these more... if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Timaxe (Apr 22, 2007)

Since I replace blades every 5-6 months anyways (seasonal changes, sap buildup on wipers, etc), I've just gone to *mart and picked up Pylon wiperblades for about $2 each. Pylon also manufacturers some of the $6-$10 wiperblades that Michelin sells, which played a large role in my decision of buying Pylon.

For about $5 to get a set of blades for my truck (and 24in blades at that) I wouldn't have anything else as my summer or winter wiper blades. They work well (even when abused by some snow/ice), are cheap, and when used with Rain-X I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 22, 2007)

yuandrew said:


> Installed them this morning, did the "garden hose" and windshield sprayer test. Works great.
> 
> I did find out I have a bad windshield sprayer that is aimed so poorly, it shoots over the car missing the windshield and delivers a surprising ammount of water to anyone behind the car. I'll have to fix that soon or I could use it as a tailgater repellant :naughty:
> 
> I don't think I'll have to use them a lot, remember it dosen't rain often in California.



I usually tell people to wait until winter to replace blades. Summer sunlight does them little good.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 22, 2007)

This has been an interesting subject each time it rains on the car forum I participate. Our conclusion, the Toyota refills for a large majority perform the best among the many more expensive brands. (Speaking strictly among the posts on the Lexus forum.) I have had a variety and for the $$, Toyota is my fav. No streaking, skipping noise...just smooth quiet wiping.


----------



## John N (Apr 22, 2007)

I like silicone and teflon blades. However, note that Rain-X makes windshield washing fluid. Wallmart carries it in their auto area. It's not quite as good as a fresh application of Rain-X, but you don't have to worry about it wearing off. ( you can see it on rainx.com ).

If you use the Rain-X windshield washing fluid, remember to fill it up before getting your oil changed since the will fill it up with the regular stuff.

Note that you can get a lot of gunk on your windshield that doesn't come off easily. You can usually get it really clean by using dishwashing detergent. However, dishwashing detergent is abrasive, so don't do this often, and don't use it on your paint (unless you need to strip wax). Then, after you wash the windshield, take the soapy rag and wash the surface of the windshield blades. They also get gunk on them.

I try to start with silicon or teflon blades. Every once in a blue moon, I'll wash my windshield w/ detergent (including blades), then apply an application of Rain-X. Then, fill the reservoir with the Rain-X washing fluid. 

Also note the post about pitted windshields. Often, a windshield will appear dirty, but it is actually pitted as if from sandblasting. No cleaning is going to help.

Note that some car guys will wax their windows for the same effect as the Rain-X and they report it lasts longer. This might work better for pitted windshields if you use a product that is clear.

-john


----------



## WNG (Apr 23, 2007)

UncleFester said:


> A little off topic: Are you driving 80mph in the rain?



Sometimes the traffic conditions and a long straight stretch will allow it.
Also if it's not coming down too hard.
I don't do it often, I know it's a bit risky.

Other times, it's in the dry when I switch on washers and wipers at that speed and the wipers do a poor job.


----------



## Wyeast (Apr 23, 2007)

RE: Waxing your windshield - the main issue with waxing is that it builds up on your wiper blades, which leads to chattering n' such, so I find it's not so helpful in the long run.


----------



## Eugene (Apr 23, 2007)

cy said:


> this will sound really hokey, but I've been using the same pair of triple edge wiper blades on my landcruiser for10+ years. got em at walmart.
> 
> same one's you saw advertised on late night TV. one of the few things that worked as advertised. that is besides that set it and forget it rotisserie



I bought a set of those triple edge blades once. Then the first time it rained afterward I had to drive with my head sticking out the window to the first auto parts store I could find to buy some real wiper blades. Those things should be banned as a safety hazard.


----------



## chiphead (Apr 26, 2007)

James S said:


> if you dont like changing them get the silicone ones. If you dont care about changing them then buy cheap ones and rain-x your windshield. I am a HUGE rain-x fan. You still have to change the cheap wipers every 6 months, but they actually work then  I'm up for new wipers myself and think I'll pick up the silicon ones AND re-rain-x the windshield. I should be able to dodge individual raindrops...



I swear by RainX, I just wish they would stop removing items from their product line! There was this great glass cleaning paste, but they've since killed it.

chiphead


----------



## chiphead (Apr 26, 2007)

rycen said:


> If you like rain X try a product called aquapel by PPG and you will never use rain X again.


How long does an application last, the Texas heat can be pretty rough?

chiphead (Austin)


----------



## bfg9000 (Apr 26, 2007)

We discussed it back in this thread. It lasts about 4-6x as long as Rain-X, and even though it costs a lot more (comes in single-use ampules), it's a small price to pay for convenience.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 26, 2007)

I just replaced the blades on my Frontier. The factory ones lasted for 34K miles and 2.5 years. The blades were about $10 each, a couple bucks more than Anco or one of those brands you can buy at Wal-Mart, etc.. I figured it was worth the extra couple bucks to buy the factory replacement ones, as I can't seem to get more than 6 months out of a pair of cheap blades.


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess I just don't get it. I have NEVER had to change my wiper blades even as often as once a year, let alone every 6 months. Neither has my father, who has been driving for over 55 years. That just sounds like they are being run on a dry windshield or something, wearing them out prematurely. I usually use Anco, Pylon, or maybe Trico. What is everyone doing that's causing their blades to consistently wear out that fast? Mine get no special treatment, always baking in the sun every day in the warm months and encrusted with ice in the winter. The only thing I really do is make sure I clean them when I clean my windshield, and don't run them on a dry windshield.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 27, 2007)

"Worn-out" is a very general term and will vary from person to person, and everyone has a different definition of what acceptable wiper performance is. I know lots of people who will accept smeary wipers that skip on the return stroke and which clear water about as well as a broom. They're happy with this and keep driving with them, so more power to them.

Wiper refills cost $7 and take 3 minutes to install. When comparing to how much crappy wipers degrade the driving experience, how much it rains here in Oregon, and how often I have to drive in that rain, my preference is to replace wipers often.

:buddies:


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 27, 2007)

I've been thinking about wiper snuggies had a recommendation for them. I haven't gotten them yet. Has anyone used them? I drive a '99 and '02 E-350 van and on both when I get over 40 MPH I have a patch that doesn't clear well, right in my field of vision.
Rain-X --Walmart carries a Rain-x washer fluid. At the rate I go through it, it seems like the fluid costs about the same as regular fluid + rain-x and a lot easier installation. I've been happy with it.


----------



## WNG (Apr 28, 2007)

Big_Ed said:


> I guess I just don't get it. I have NEVER had to change my wiper blades even as often as once a year, let alone every 6 months. Neither has my father, who has been driving for over 55 years. That just sounds like they are being run on a dry windshield or something, wearing them out prematurely. I usually use Anco, Pylon, or maybe Trico. What is everyone doing that's causing their blades to consistently wear out that fast? Mine get no special treatment, always baking in the sun every day in the warm months and encrusted with ice in the winter. The only thing I really do is make sure I clean them when I clean my windshield, and don't run them on a dry windshield.




Here in the Northeast, I've found that wiper blades become 'worn' in roughly a year. I consider worn as heavy streaking, major chatter, visibly twisted rubber refill, resulting in reduced clarity. 
I don't run them dry, matter of fact, I maintain my blades and windshield often. But never the less, the blades continue to wear out in the same manner.
It could be an number of factors, heavy city smog, acid rain, UV, or the washer fluid itself. I don't believe there is a standard formula for it. It's basically water and alcohol, maybe a little detergent. That alcohol could be methanol, ethannol, isopronanol. The bottles I've picked up are consistently methanol. Maybe it's hard on the rubber blades.


----------



## js6968 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the Tripledge wiper blades. I have been using them for 8 months now and they are still working perfectly. There have been no problems so far and the wipers clean my windshield perfectly. Noise isn't an issue either... no reason to try anything else right now.


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 21, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> The above quote gave me an idea. If I can figure out a way to adjust my WS squirters so they shoot over the car, I'll do it just so I can spray tailgaters. :laughing: I hate 'em!



Reaching down and turning on your headlights with out bending will frequently slow down the tailgaters. They think you are braking.

There is always the danger that the car will slam on his brakes and assume "interesting" positions on the road behind you. I've only seen it once and was glad there was nobody behind him.
Or in the other lane.
And that the shoulder was wide at that point.
And that I didn't wait until we were on the bridge.

He had a wild ride for a few seconds.


----------



## js6968 (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha that is a good idea. I just go slower when I get a tailgater. Gradually I lose speed and lose speed. It's a good way to send a message and get them off your bumper.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 21, 2009)

i use bosh graphite coated, they last about 2 years than i replace them, but it is extremely important that your windshield is clean, and also the wipers have to be clean too.
what i do (been doing it for like 15 years now, works every time) when it rains i just get Windex put wipers on, and just spray the glass, and let wipers do their job, also sometimes i take alcohol pads, (any pharmacy has them) and wipe the edge of the wipers, 1 thing you got to be aware of with bosh, they are coated with graphite, so even when they are perfectly clean, they will still leave marks on paper, or alcohol pad. but not on glass


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 17, 2009)

trico neoform beam blades are very, very good - quiet as a mouse and keep the windshield clean better than my old wipers with frames. they have teflon coating on the rubber, no frame and an airfoil to keep them adhered to the glass. Got them online at wipers123.com

jeff


----------

